
List of “interventions” being considered by Google Chrome - jonnyscholes
https://www.chromestatus.com/features#intervention
======
anilgulecha
I'd have loved if there was a way to make sure all browser interventions were
thus documented.

I maintain an web-app where a timer runs down for some time, and the behavior
here is very erratic. Users typically go off-tab and come back frequently, and
they way browsers either a) fire setInterval/Timeout events as expected, b)
don't fire at all or c) fire events at a throttled pace.

I understand the performance need, but really these should be above the vendor
in how things are standardized (at the web-standards level).

